

Ask HN: What Internal Knowledge Management tools are used in your company? - wslh

My company uses:
 - Local Newsgroups (nntp)
 - E-Mail
 - Wikis
 - Chat (Jabber)
======
hardik
I have pushed dokuwiki in my department and now it is being adopted by several
others. On a company level we have email and blogs (only by sen. mgmt)

~~~
digamber_kamat
We too use dokuwiki

------
ra
Dropbox folders.

